# safari :fleche page precedente ? disparue?



## yabr (1 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
je ne sais pas si je les avait avant mais y a t il avec safari des fleches dans la barre des signets,page precedente,page suivante????

j'avoue que je suis tres ennuyé de ne plus les trouver et faire
historique ---> page precedente ,c'est pas tres pratique


meilleurs voeux à tous


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2007)

un petit clic droit dans la barre d'adresse -> personnaliser la barre d'outil 

et tu glisses ce qui te manque l&#224; o&#249; tu le d&#233;sires.


----------



## Gilles99 (1 Janvier 2007)

Si vous avez une souris &#224; un clic (un seul bouton) clic droit = ctrl+clic

au cas ou !


----------



## yabr (1 Janvier 2007)

merci beaucoup...c'est fait.... !


----------



## yabr (1 Janvier 2007)

merci à vous

j'ai le meme probleme avec firefox...mes enfants ont du bidouiller...comment faites vous pour faire reapparaaitre les fleches precedent et suivant??

merci


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Janvier 2007)

yabr a dit:


> merci à vous
> 
> j'ai le meme probleme avec firefox...mes enfants ont du bidouiller...comment faites vous pour faire reapparaaitre les fleches precedent et suivant??
> 
> merci


Pour FireFox, Menu Affichage/Barre d'outils/Personnaliser, puis glisser les éléments depuis la fenêtre jusque dans la barre d'outils.


----------



## yabr (1 Janvier 2007)

merci


----------



## espace (6 Février 2007)

Merci a vous  
un recherche , un peu de lecture, et comme d'habitude solution super rapide et trés simple 
pour un :rateau:


----------

